# First Showie Rumpwhites from Ian



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Well chuffed, my first litter of rumpwhites from Ian are reaching four weeks old. I had six choc tan rumpwhites, four does and two bucks. Lost one buck, the others are a wonderful size. And they're being little buggers . Considering Mummy isn't a rumpie, I still got five rumpwhites out of six babies. A good result I'd say .

I want to breed blue into the lines, and tan out... But for now, these are all staying. Pictures as soon as I find my darn camera.


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

aww pics please! Rumpwhites are fab.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

photos or it didn't happen ;-)


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Here here we need pics


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

RebelWolfChris said:


> Here here we need pics


we need pics of these gorgeous mousies u speak of


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Sadly, all of the buggers died... DX.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Kage Davies said:


> Sadly, all of the buggers died... DX.


oh no that is really sad  will u be trying again ?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah. Gimme another month and maybe there'll be some more


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's the spirit Kage


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Good on ya better luck next time fingers crossed for ya


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

did the last one die as well then?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I have one, one choc tan left. I don't know whether she'll make it to 12 weeks at the moment, the growing on box they're looking a bit... puffy. I'm boosting their food again and keeping an eye.

The only trouble is I've had to put does to the rumpwhite buck I wasn't intending on allowing into the show stock. I am going to have to be REALLY picky in the next gen, assuming I don't have the same problem. But I really don't want to lose the strain altogether. The does type is really good, but now I'm going to have to weed out white feet and tail tips.










A sneaky peek at Freckles showing off her bum. Its so irritating, her siblings had much better whites T_T. Nevermind. If she pulls through to 12 weeks then the buck I have has an excellent rump, so I'll be selective from their litters...


----------

